# IBC Boilers



## MacMech

My wholesaler is now carrying IBC boilers. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## CaberTosser

I have one in my own home, and its the cats pajamas. It has a built-in boiler control that eliminates the need to buy a separate one such as a Tekmar or such, it has a 90% turn-down modulation (Mine is a 15-150) and it has all the relays configured that you can run either zone circulators or 24v zone valves if you wish. All you need is to run your heat load signals to it and wire your circulators. It data-logs not only its overall firing time, but the time it spends firing serving each heat-load, it modulates its temp for your various heat loads and will prioritize domestic hot water for instance (mine is so configured). It reads out it exact firing rate on the display, as well as input and output temps and the outside temp (the outdoor sensor is included) . When firing for my domestic hot water for instance, you can witness it modulate down the firing rate as the return temperature to it increases. I'm pricing one up for a client tonight to replace his cast-iron boiler that he's dissatisfied with; the install is pretty straightforward, the trick will be sleeving the system 636 PVC into his existing chimney (mostly due to his roof profile); I might consider another system I've seen that utilizes a gasketed bell & spigot style exhaust pipe that is approved for condensing gas appliance venting.

I'll post a photo shortly, I want to embed the photo a bit considering this forum might have individuals might think its useful for their own website....


Anyways, I highly recommend these units; it hasn't even given me a hiccup in the two years its been installed in our home.


----------



## MacMech

Thanks a lot I was looking for another opinion other than the sales rep. I've been putting in slant fin minitrons, but I'm going to start pushing gas now I get a rebate from the gas co on every install.
Who do you work for in Calgary? I was out there for 4 years, right in the middle of the boom. Been back home for 4 years now


----------



## rjbphd

CaberTosser said:


> I have one in my own home, and its the cats pajamas. It has a built-in boiler control that eliminates the need to buy a separate one such as a Tekmar or such, it has a 90% turn-down modulation (Mine is a 15-150) and it has all the relays configured that you can run either zone circulators or 24v zone valves if you wish. All you need is to run your heat load signals to it and wire your circulators. It data-logs not only its overall firing time, but the time it spends firing serving each heat-load, it modulates its temp for your various heat loads and will prioritize domestic hot water for instance (mine is so configured). It reads out it exact firing rate on the display, as well as input and output temps and the outside temp (the outdoor sensor is included) . When firing for my domestic hot water for instance, you can witness it modulate down the firing rate as the return temperature to it increases. I'm pricing one up for a client tonight to replace his cast-iron boiler that he's dissatisfied with; the install is pretty straightforward, the trick will be sleeving the system 636 PVC into his existing chimney (mostly due to his roof profile); I might consider another system I've seen that utilizes a gasketed bell & spigot style exhaust pipe that is approved for condensing gas appliance venting.
> 
> I'll post a photo shortly, I want to embed the photo a bit considering this forum might have individuals might think its useful for their own website....
> 
> Anyways, I highly recommend these units; it hasn't even given me a hiccup in the two years its been installed in our home.


Pls do post some pixs, I thought IBC is a rebranded boiler by Bryant.. hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CaberTosser

rjbphd said:


> Pls do post some pixs, I thought IBC is a rebranded boiler by Bryant.. hope I'm wrong.


 
IBC boilers are made in Vancouver, BC.

http://ibcboiler.com/

Its funny, on IBC's website under the "Resources" bar under "Energy Studies" there is a building exterior pictured next to its boiler room under the "Commercial" header. I've done a repair on one of those boilers in that very mechanical room. There was a leak from a torn graphite-impregnated ring gasket on a cast aluminum 90 degree manifold that joins the modulating gas valve/venter motor to the burner and heat exchanger: this caused a very noticeable gas leak. The modulating gas valve/ venter motor in their boilers is a German-made component.

Here's the installation I did in our house: I wanted to post a better pic that shows my completed set-up rather than this cruddy iPhone pic of it back at 90% completion, considering the audience here and all. I also have want to embed my corporate graphic design into a newer photo rather than the amateurish bit that's there now, but you'll get the general idea. I'm just being fussy, and didn't want to explain stuff that might look unfinished in the pic but is presently complete


----------



## CaberTosser

I like these boilers enough that they're what I'm recommending in two quote's I'm putting out to clients this week; one is a VFC 15-150 (just as in my own house), and the other is an SL 20-115. For those of you who wire their own systems instead of having an electrician take care of that for you, these units are real time savers; just tie in your heat loads from your thermostats, aquastats and/or end switches and then wire from the built-in relays to your appropriate circulators or zone valves. There's no messing with relays, transformers, terminal blocks, etc.


http://ibcboiler.com/products/vfc-15-150-boiler/

http://ibcboiler.com/products/sl-20-115-boiler/

Like most of you I prefer to install products that I believe in, and these suckers impress me.


----------



## redbeardplumber

Caber. I noticed you said you were quoting someone and using 636. In Calgary I don't think you can use anymore, must be PVC sched 80 ??? Heard that, I haven't done any.

That will increase the price for sure


Beautiful work btw

I have also heard good things about IBC


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Sweeeeeet. That's a system rite there. I wish we had them down here. Is all that radiant heating ?? 
And domestic ?


----------



## redbeardplumber

^^^^^^ I bet he has domestic off of that beauty.


----------



## CaberTosser

redbeardplumber said:


> Caber. I noticed you said you were quoting someone and using 636. In Calgary I don't think you can use anymore, must be PVC sched 80 ??? Heard that, I haven't done any.
> 
> That will increase the price for sure
> 
> 
> Beautiful work btw
> 
> I have also heard good things about IBC


 
I'm going to be quoting those proposed jobs using the Poly-Pro venting. My system pictured has a 75 gallon indirect-fired stainless steel water tank along with the obvious manifolds to my basement slab and main floor radiant, there is also a fan-coil covering the upstairs HVAC. I installed a condensing furnace to serve the basement, mostly to provide some redundancy (exactly why I can't figure out, it's not like I won't be able to contact the repair guy or something :laughing. Looking at that picture I can tell it was before I was operating my upstairs radiant due to some of the systems valves being closed, it looks like I also had the Axiom pressurization tank disconnected, probably to monitor for any leaks. When I first commissioned the 75 gallon domestic hot water, it was satisfied in 32 minutes with the boiler modulating down as the return water temp gradually increased (and our incoming city water is rather cold; I recall being at my sisters in Tyler, Texas and running the water for a while to get some cold drinking water, when I had the revelation that wasn't going to happen without a refrigerators assistance)

Thanks for the kind words on my install.


----------

